#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Save as dbf in Excel 2007

## jbuntin

My understanding is that it is no longer possible to save files in dbf format, as one could in versions 1997-2003.  Does any one know of a work-around or add-in that will enable this function?

----------


## Mikeopolo

I use FoxPro, and face the same problem. There are ways to read Excel 2007 files and save them to dbf from FoxPro. What language or application are you using to read the dbf?

----------


## jbuntin

I am saving the file to a dbf format, then using it in the FAA's Integrated Noise Model.

----------


## Mikeopolo

I've had a look on their website. The application has 1000+ users, so they must have come across this issue already. Do they provide a contact for support?

I also did a search for xlsx to dbf converters through google and came up with the ABC Amber converter, which looks promising and won't break the bank at $19.95. Go to http://www.processtext.com/abcexcel.html. No doubt there are others. 

hth
Mike

----------


## jbuntin

Thanks.  I have also re-installed Excel 2000, which retains the dbf output feature.  Excel 2008 for Mac has the same problem, and also deletes the statistical functions (tool-paks).  The official MS response to a similar query was to install Excel 2004 for Mac!

Unbelieveable that MS deletes technical features as they go....

----------


## gygulyas

XLSX2DBF is an Excel 2007 add-in that helps convert and/or save a native DBF file that was edited with Excel 2007.

Two common scenarios are supported:

A) Open a native DBF file in Excel 2007  Make changes  Save as a native DBF file with the changes.

B) Open/create an Excel file that looks like a database (headers/columns/rows)  Save as a native DBF file.

http://thexlwiz.blogspot.com/

Gyula

----------


## anandhi

My understanding is that it is no longer possible to save files in dbf format, as one could in versions 1997-2003. Does any one know of a work-around or add-in that will enable this function? 


fishnet body stocking
Laser body hair

----------


## martindwilson

http://www.excelforum.com/tips-and-t...-save-dbf.html

----------


## gygulyas

Hi there,

just wanted to let you know that I released a new version of the add-
in that enables saving a DBF file in Excel 2007.

New features:

1. Now you can add/insert new fields, create calculated fields in
addition to adding new records or editing existing records in your
native DBF file!

2. If you start with an Excel file the software now have enhanced
capabilities to determine the field types (better than Microsoft's own
in earlier Excel versions).

3. The add-in checks DBase field naming conventions and also
identifies duplicate fields. All problem field names are visually
identified with a cell comment!

4. If you start out with a brand new file and forget to save it, the
add-in will ask before the conversion.

5. Large files are supported. I edited files over 500,000 records with
no problem.

See the post at http://thexlwiz.blogspot.com/.

Gyula

----------

